# Cougers in MI



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

This is off Liv4trappin's deck, photo's from last night. He also had a albino bigfoot on his cam tracker, I will post pics later

The Michigan Dept. of Natural Resources doesn't think there are cougars in 
the state.


OK MI DNR what is your answer for this....
You guys might want to think twice before opening that slider!
Well now this is exciting. Martin, MI. is located between Kalamazoo
and Grand Rapids on 131.

Guess what! There are more and more Mountain Lion sightings in all of 
Michigan.
Lansing, Kalamazoo, Comstock Park, Baldwin and many, many more locations in 
Michigan.

This is what we will be looking forward to in the near future. See below:
From a guy out at Martin,.MI. Pictures taken from his kitchen onto
his patio deck.









It was watching his little kids on the kitchen floor!


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

The story just keeps going and going and going............................:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Oh no, here we go again..... 
Take a look at the responses found here http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=174689&highlight=cougars
Or check here http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=174462&highlight=cougars
Or here http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=174395&highlight=cougars just to post a few.....

That is all I will say on this matter.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

I think they are in the zoo in Michigan.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

If we do have Cougars in Michigan how come nobody running hounds has pictures of a cat up a tree. We got plenty of hound hunters out there running, coyotes, bobcats, bears....................we got pictures of probably the only wolverine in Michigan because of hound hunters, how come nobody has a picture of cat up a tree..............hell someone should be tree'ing a cat every week with as many sightings as people claim to have..................I will believe they're in Michigan when theres one up a tree.


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

dsmithgall said:


> -Sorry I didn't know this was posted before on here, looks like a dozen or so times. Maybe we can all add a fake story behind it
> 
> !


About 100 times.. Its good though.. its fun to see people get their panties in a bunch..

I think the site should just ban any new threads with the word "cougar" in it...

Unless it starts out somehting like " So I saw this HOT cougar at the bar last night!"...:evil:


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

This picture and story couldn't get much farther away from Michigan and still be in the US. I am not going back to read about it AGAIN but I think it REALLY took place in Wyoming. dsmithgall, dont worry about. After you are here for a bit you will begin to recognize those topics that are best left covered up in the history of the site: cougars, Ted, crossbows, license fees, Rampola, etc.:lol:


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Chocha said:


> About 100 times.. Its good though.. its fun to see people get their panties in a bunch..
> 
> I think the site should just ban any new threads with the word "cougar" in it...
> 
> Unless it starts out somehting like " So I saw this HOT cougar at the bar last night!"...:evil:


I asked Steve if the site software allowed threads being blocked from even being started if they contained certain off limit terms.... He said that he was not aware of any such feature.... :lol:


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

We have a cougar nest on our property and there are two eggs in the nest (they are the size of bowling balls). They are definetly in the state, we are close to Martin.



Edit:
Ok, I'll be serious. The pics come from Lander, Wyoming and were taking in '01 or '02. They were not taken in Michigan and you were lied to. Perhaps, you could use your email and click on reply to all and give them the correct info. 

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/patiomountainlion.asp


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Do they nest on the ground? Or in a tree?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I heard they use sasquatch dens as nests.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Sib said:


> We have a cougar nest on our property and there are two eggs in the nest (they are the size of bowling balls). They are definetly in the state, we are close to Martin.
> 
> 
> Thats what those are!!!! We were told they were dinasaur eggs but apparently I was misinformed. My son is going to very disappointed as he has already told his whole class he would bring them in for show an tell...


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know where it was or when it was but that is one scary picture:yikes:


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

Can you imagine walking to your kitchen table with a bowl of cherios in your hands and seeing that. The mess that would create.:lol:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Hunter54 said:


> I don't know where it was or when it was but that is one scary picture:yikes:


That's not scary.....




This is scary.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

I saw "Bigfoot" swimming in the Saginaw Bay the other day too, and he tried to eat one of my in-lines, he must have mistaken it for a chunk of cheese.....:lol: :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> That's not scary.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see your point!!!!!!


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

:coco:


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

That's funny, my brother lives in New Brunswick Canada and sent me an email with those pics saying they were taken by someone in his neihborhood.:lol: That's one well traveled cougar.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Did anyone read the very first line of his post? 

This is off Liv4trappin's deck, photo's from last night. He also had a albino bigfoot on his cam tracker, I will post pics later

To me sounds like a joke to get things stirred up what with the albino bigfoot comment and all, or maybe to see who pays attention and who just flys off the handle?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Airoh said:


> Do they nest on the ground? Or in a tree?



Neither of those are true and Sib is lying too. You have to build cougar boxes, similar to woodduck boxes(only bigger) and line them with wolf hair. They won't use them otherwise. Those pics that everyone is posting is from my parents property in Milford,,, they are a nesting pair that have been coming back and using the boxes we built years ago. Those cats weren't eyeing my kids either,,, they just wanted a drink of water. The only tough part is getting the DNR to believe that you mistakenly shoot a wolf every year,,, thinking it was a coyote, just to get the hair to line your box.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Looking through my archives, I managed to dig this up.. Don't tell me this doesn't scare you a little- ::tdo12:


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

How did I get brought into this whole Cougar thing Dan?!!
Why didn't you tell me there was that many Cougars hiding behind me in
the creek that morning!! I could have been killed. Thanks buddy.

Mike


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

You know what would make this all complete right?


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Look you guys can laugh all you want, but there are some serious cougars in michigan. I know a friend ,whos uncle saw one while he was at hunting camp last year. He was sitting around the campfire drinking and minding his own buisness when a cougar jumped from a tree and ran past him. Im not kidding !!! it about scared him enough where he had to put down his beer.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Frantz said:


> You know what would make this all complete right?


You mean.............Mitch Rompola and Fred Trost actually have a cougar, but they won't let anyone see it because they are being Mr. Pouty Pants?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Nope,

PHOTOSHOPPED!!!


----------



## BlackCoyote (Sep 11, 2006)

come on every trapper has caught a cougar, michigan just has the smaller version, I think the species nickname is barn cat. It's just hard to get the furbuyers to buy them when they have stripes.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

dsmith, when I looked at the pic of the guy in the river I didnt even notice all of those cougars!:lol: How funny is that??!!! Not too observant today I guess!!


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

I know they were here,cause my dog didn't like her and she didn't like my dog...


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> You mean.............Mitch Rompola and Fred Trost actually have a cougar, but they won't let anyone see it because they are being Mr. Pouty Pants?


:gaga: :lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

sullyxlh said:


> I know they were here,cause my dog didn't like her and she didn't like my dog...



Anyone notice the "cougar box" that the cat is tethered to?? :evil:


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> Anyone notice the "cougar box" that the cat is tethered to?? :evil:


that thing would eat my dog if it wasn't...:SHOCKED:


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with CaptainNorthwood show me a cougar treed by hounds or one hit by a car. We have wolves and they get hit by cars.


----------

